# repost flaming air brush



## dzecon (Oct 5, 2006)

i'm rookie's Teo friend helloooo very body .This it my first time putting flame on the rod how you guy thing sorry it my first time to post


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Wow, that's awesome. It's like marbling, but smoother!  Is that on a OM Cape Point Special?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Yes it is. We put on the reelseat and the x-flox on above and below the reelseat.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Awesome Dude!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I have been thinking of X Flocking my CP's got any docs on how you all did it?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Clyde said:


> Awesome Dude!


Thanks to you bud. Hope you don't mine.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, Teo, your buddy does good work, but he may want to cut back on the :beer: prior to posting. I had a hard time figuring out his post other than the picture.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> Hey, Teo, your buddy does good work, but he may want to cut back on the :beer: prior to posting. I had a hard time figuring out his post other than the picture.


He's computer illiterate.


----------



## dzecon (Oct 5, 2006)

thank you it take me alitte time


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Good job guys, Looks great!!

Walt


----------

